# sitting alone at lunch and moving



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

*so im just gonna rant here. everyday i have been sitting alone at lunch under the stairs at school. i just sit there eat and stare out into space as people walk by and stare at me. i dont get it? does no one want to talk to me? i think the reason is because im different. i wear tutus to school, cat ear headbands, and my hair is half black on one side and half orange on the other. will anyone accept me at school? it doesnt make sense how every single person at school has friends to go to but i literally have no one. i dont even have friends outside of school. only people i hang out with is my family. i have been going to this school since grade 9 and im in grade 11 now. so people should know me. i dont talk in class either. im quiet all day with no one. i am super shy and i have anxiety problems so i cant just go up to anyone and i cant eat in front of people. atleast i only have to go through with this until december 15 because im moving. im worried about moving in the middle of the school year because what if i dont get my marks for this semester? everythings confusing but what im really worried about is will i make friends? i have never been the one to make friends. im too quiet and socially awkward. now that im switching schools in december, i dont know what to do at lunch or anything. im scared.....*


----------



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

ok well i guess even online no one wants to talk to me..... i get it.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I had to spend a semester sitting by myself in HS. My lunch period was changed and I got separated from all my friends. 

To deal with it I would save some homework to work on during lunch so the time would move by quicker. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

High school is very difficult with SA, though once you graduate things get better.

Sent you a friends request, if you want someone to talk to


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd just sit alone in the library during lunch, it was actually nice when I had a book to read to chill by myself.


----------



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

Funny thing is is that my school doesn't have a library. They are renovating it and making it into a tech room.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

We got places assigned per class at the beggining of the school year and we MUST sit at those places EVERY lunch. They even went around checking if everyone was sitting at their assigned place.

Even if you just sat one seat to the right or left they told you to immediatly sit in your right seat. Disobeying that commend resulted in detention at wednesday afternoon(4hours).


----------



## Johnsonss (Oct 8, 2012)

Even though it is highly unlikely that u wont know anyone at lunch there will always at least one or two people you know i wouldn't worry about it to much...


----------



## NobodyLikeMe (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't be scared. I'm sure there are plenty of people who want to talk to you. I know it can sometimes be hard to talk to people. I used to have a terrible stutter when I tried to introduce myself to people, but once I got talking I was fine. My approach was to ask to sit down beside someone and hope they made the first move to speak. It worked well and I made a few very good friends that way.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Blah. High school was awful for me. Just endure it, it'll end soon enough...


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

sammy0261 said:


> ok well i guess even online no one wants to talk to me..... i get it.


You are lucky you get to go outside. I eat lunch in my room.


----------



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

I won't go near the cafeteria. I can't eat in front of people.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

I'd sit alone in the library also. Do you notice anybody else sitting alone or in the library during lunch? I ended up finding one quiet girl like me to sit with...but we each stayed in the library together haha. Worth a shot.


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

I was just like you in high school - hardly any friends, very shy, and sat alone quite often in the cafeteria. High school is extremely tough, especially with those of us with SA. It's hard to "fit in" because we may appear "odd" or "different" to other people in school. But let me tell you that it's a MILLION times better in college. I've only been in college for 2 months now, but I noticed a drastic change in how people behave and how easier and more comfortable I feel in college. If you plan on going to college, you probably won't feel like you do now. There's plenty, and I mean PLENTY, of people who would want to talk to you. I have a huge amount of friends (or at least pretty good acquaintances) right now compared to what I had in HS (like 3-4). You're pretty much forced to be in the same building with the same kids, whom you see everyday for 7 hours. And teenagers tend to judge based on first impressions.

It sucks, I know. You're still in High School and you're trying to not feel so alone. You want to make friends, but it seems as though no body wants anything to do with you. But, that'll all change in a couple years. Unfortunately, that's high school, and teenagers are quite judgmental and they tend to avoid making new friends because they just want their same friends in their cliches.

All the things that you are worried about doesn't matter in the 'real world.' It's actually common to eat alone and to not have many friends. If I would've known that while I was in HS, I wouldn't have spent my time worrying about these small things. I know that all these things seem important to you in high school, but once you graduate, it really doesn't matter. 

Sorry, I don't have much advice on how to make new friends because it wasn't easy for me to make friends. I just want to let you know that it'll get better and hopefully you won't feel so alone in the future. Good luck! 

(pm me if you want)


----------



## Avig7810 (Oct 20, 2012)

Agree that college is a bit easier than HS because you have more freedom. I never set foot in my HS cafeteria and helped out as a library assistant instead. Not sure if your school librarian allows students to do that, you can always ask, but if not, then the library helps. Also, I even took study hall instead of lunch one year. Yep, it was that bad.


----------



## Amplified (Oct 21, 2012)

I had the same problem when I was in high school, so what I did was I would leave during lunch and go to subway, chick-fil-a, burger king, ect. and eat in my car. Sometimes I would't eat lunch. I would just hang out in my car and listen to music.


----------



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

Like I said before guys, my school doesn't have a library and I can't drive. Even if I could its so bad that I can't even go by myself to a fast food to get anything.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

God, this reminds me. About two or three times back in high school I spent lunch time in the restrooms. I'd just stay in a stall all 30 minutes of break, sometimes I switched restrooms so it wasn't to obvious, loololol. I was just so embarrassed to sit on my own in the cafeteria and the library wasn't always open. As it turns out though, I wasn't the only one to do that! About three other girls did it but I never knew who they were because we kind of all left when lunch was over and the restrooms got crowded so we would appear normal hahah. What a loser I was. Thankfully that only happened a few time because I found out a friend also had that lunch. Actually, I had other people I knew but was too embarrassed to sit with them if I wasn't invited. 

You know if you don't want people to stare at you just try to appear average.. the tutus and cat headbands don't exactly help..


----------



## Mikaga (Nov 4, 2012)

Still eating lunch alone but no one cares or stares at me so I'm fine, I usually take out my mp3 and and just blast the music while doing homework and eating my lunch, so it's not that bad.


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Well don't take this the wrong way but people may think your weird and they may assume u like to be by yourself


----------



## capone99 (Nov 4, 2012)

How about finding some other shy people to talk to? Start with small talk like "What time is it?" or any simple question. Once you get more comfortable ask to sit with those people at lunch. Eventually you'll be able to engage them in deeper conversation.

Even if talking is really hard for you make sure to smile and laugh, people will think you are very warm.


----------



## *Littlemonster* (Apr 25, 2012)

Aaw, I know how you feel. It's making me feel sad reading this. You know when you said that you sit under the stairs by yourself during lunch or whatever, it probably makes you look less approachable, and like you prefer to be on your own. So maybe people don't want to bother you. Sometimes when you don't talk, people also think you're snobby (A girl told me she hates me coz I'm snobby lol)

What I've realised is that even if you just smile at someone, it makes them want to talk to you, and if they do, you can just take it from there. I know being awkward can be overwhelming but, just do it. You'll get used to talking and feel more comfortable, which with time and effort will reduce awkwardness and anxiety. 

I know it's easier said than done. Lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I get to go out for lunch because I'm in 6th form, so if my friends aren't in, I can just go home. It was a lot harder when I wasn't allowed out. I use to just skip lunch and sit on a bench


----------



## leyahpea (Jul 17, 2013)

i know i probably late but try joining a club at school or tryout for a team i made friends that way


----------

